# NOT for Cabe members...



## bobcycles (May 29, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bla...234194?hash=item25d6a9ad92:g:XgAAAOSwcgNZF9Ju



Please read the description....

rules everybody out!


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2017)




----------



## gymmanager (May 29, 2017)

$2500.  'only a romantic should own this bike"


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 29, 2017)

*Maybe its the building,not the bike for 2500,It looks like a romantic place more then likely built on a trash heap in S I *


----------



## zephyrblau (May 29, 2017)

from the sellers feedback page... 
**********************
White pants arrived with a period stain on the crotch. Seller refuses return. 
**********************


----------



## GTs58 (May 29, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> from the sellers feedback page...
> **********************
> White pants arrived with a period stain on the crotch. Seller refuses return.
> **********************




ROTFLMFAO!  ......................... Hilarious! And only a romantic would understand. Bwa haha.


Edit: I sniffed out the ebay pictures and it seems the buyer was the one that caused the said flaw.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 29, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> from the sellers feedback page...
> **********************
> White pants arrived with a period stain on the crotch. Seller refuses return.
> **********************



Yes but is it a period correct stain?


----------



## zephyrblau (May 29, 2017)

I'd want extreme closeup pix of the saddle before considering bidding.


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (May 29, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bla...234194?hash=item25d6a9ad92:g:XgAAAOSwcgNZF9Ju
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll sell mine for $2500.00 and you don't have to be Romantic!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 29, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> I'd want extreme closeup pix of the saddle before considering bidding.



Some guys would pay extra for an incorrect period saddle.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 29, 2017)

Maybe that is Monica Lewinsky's bike...


----------



## partsguy (May 30, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> from the sellers feedback page...
> **********************
> White pants arrived with a period stain on the crotch. Seller refuses return.
> **********************




Gee, I'm glad the seller doesn't post used bedding!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 30, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> from the sellers feedback page...
> **********************
> White pants arrived with a period stain on the crotch. Seller refuses return.
> **********************



Now that's romantic!


----------

